# Man goes into sweet shop...



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A man goes into a sweet shop and says to the shop assistant, "Can I have a packet of Helicopter flavour crisps please?"

The puzzled shop assistant says to him, "I'm sorry we've only got plane"


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Where are you getting all the drink at this time of morning :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> Where are you getting all the drink at this time of morning :roll: :wink:


I think it was yesterday morning :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you getting all the drink at this time of morning :roll: :wink:
> ...


  {had a heavy night but enjoyed it as you do }


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't need drink to tell bad jokes like that :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Lost your wooden cube John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And there's me thinking you'd like my joke :roll: I'll have to think of a worse one then :twisted: (Oh yes there can be before you say  )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Lost your wooden cube John


Nah, he's obviously glued it together ............... so he doesn't have to build it up again :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Too right I'm not getting that thing messed up again :lol:


----------

